# NSW North Head 21/10



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Headed out to North Head this morning
Looking for this








but only found this








and a few of these.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Brilliant report. The opposite of mine :lol: . A day summed up with three photos and not many more words. Great looking weather though. The sea looked dreamy.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Love the cliff shot Gary.
Strange I thought it would have been very fishy out there this morning.
I smoked my last bonnies and vac'd them.
Still seems ok after 10 days and tastes delicious.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice work dude, looks lovely out there.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

..been calm for last few days....interesting to see ducks everywhere...love the pics


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Avayak that's the most detailed and entertaining report for me so far this season. :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's warming up mate, the bird song is on it's way.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Report of the month for me, well done Gary. Nice fishies too.

David


----------



## BIG1 (Sep 11, 2009)

temperature is rising


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

That was me, the covetous loser in the suite, shouting abuse at you from the ferry on my way to work this morning.....


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

MrX said:


> That was me, the covetous loser in the suite, shouting abuse at you from the ferry on my way to work this morning.....


Good to hear you getting out on the water Tom. :lol:


----------

